# How often do you clean your stalls?



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

My poll is to find an average of how often people clean their stalls

Suellen


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Normally I try once every two weeks (sometimes once a week) or when it's too muddy (like now) I have to wait, because I literally can't do anything until it dries up.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

We clean our barn our every 2-3 weeks depending upon how much it has rained. We clean buck pens out weekly, but their houses our monthly.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

We try to clean ours out once a week- we take everything out and sweep them out and put down fresh shavings


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

min get fed outside on nice days so I clean the pen daily. Stalls are done as needed.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I have 2 stalls, they are cleaned weekly, the main area for the girls is every 2 weeks as long as the weather is dry....right now it is so soupy out there that I have to manually move bedding piles...pitch out the door then from there over the fence because the wheelbarrow sinks! The boys I do once a month as they are usually outside more than the girls are.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OOOHHHHH, :hammer: Don't remind me that I have to do mine. I have not done mine is oh since last summer. we are redoing the fence so I can get the slider gate open and get the tractor in to do most of the work. It is going to be really really bad. I am afraid it might not get done until June because of Graduation. 

Anyone want to come help?


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

I clean up piles and wet spots everyday, usually first thing in the morning.....I don't know if this is normal, but my guys tend to do all their pooping at night so in the morning while they eat breakfast, I pick up the piles before they get walked on and smashed! Once a week I rake the pen out and put down all new shavings and straw. I wish I could figure out how to clean their outside pen.....mine are on a grassy lot and it is next to impossible to get the berries up!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

I clean my when it gets bad.  I am bad, I know...shouldn't be doing that but with 10 pens plus pasture and isleways and elsewhere. So...I clean when they get really bad. And my pens are HUGE! :roll: Excuses...


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I use a deep litter system in my stalls and so I only clean them out every 6 months. Yearly if its a stall that hasnt been used much. Every day the animals in the stalls get fresh hay so some of that adds to the bedding. Every week they get fresh straw put down also. Every 6 mths it gets stripped back entirely, limed, and the first layer of straw put down. 

But I should mention, most of the time mine arent stall kept; the times I use the stalls are during kidding, when they are sick or for weaner kids. Bottle babies. Sometimes I keep the show goats locked up. Or wethers that need a bit of feeding up for the freezer. Or when people are coming to buy goats. Also, when I am milking a doe she is stalled.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

I clean about once a week in the spring and fall, as needed in the summer (goats are not indoors much in good weather), and deep litter over the winter for warmth.


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

I clean the stalls out once every 2 weeks in the summer (I hope the guys do anyway!!! - I'm gone most of the time) and in the winter I let the bedding sit a few months - keeps them warm in the cold months. 

I voted every 2 weeks but that's not valid about October - March =]

LW


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

We started doing it yesterday with the tractor. WOW was it deep. I did not realize how deep it was until he got the tractor in and started digging. WOW it was bad. But it did not stink like urine until he dug down to the bottom. The bad thing is we can not get the tractor to all the barn so we will have to clean a lot of it by hand and just throw it to where the tractor can get to it. Wow do we have out work cut out for us.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Makes for good upper body conditioning Sweetgoats!

We have to do everything by hand here. Some parts of the pens are too muddy to run the wheelbarrow. Over the fence it goes. 
I rake & shovel everyday...like Cdtrum, get em before they get all smashed. But I dont do a hospital clean job, just pick up what I can & every few days throw some straw & or shavings. 
During the winter we just let it build up for a floor furnace.


----------

